# do i cut exhaust if i go with long tube headers



## Gto-noob (Nov 25, 2011)

I am thinking about buying long tube headers but I'm going to keep the stock exhaust for a little while in order for the headers to fit will I have to get the exhaust cut or should I just go with short tube headers?


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

Typically, you'd buy either catted or catless mids that would allow you to connect the long tube headers to the stock catback. I've never heard of anyone cutting their stock mids to connect with LT headers before.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

If you buy long tubes you get the matching mid pipes. It will then bolt to your stock catback.


----------



## gtogooch (Dec 12, 2009)

There is a good size difference between the down pipe of the header and the pipe used on the rest of the cats and catback system. It would in my opinion be a pain in the rear to go through all that work of reducing and cutting instead of just spending the little bit of money on some mid pipes that match the headers. and you get to still keep the stock exhaust since its the coldend section anyways.


----------

